# a good site to buy Video game music?



## pkl2007 (Sep 2, 2011)

im looking for a site to buy video game music i'm looking for the xenoblade soundtrack but play asia has it out of stock is there any other places to buy video game soundtracks?


----------



## Byronic Hero (Sep 2, 2011)

Play.com

Google helps in situations like these.


----------



## pkl2007 (Sep 2, 2011)

yeh tried google and that site doesnt have the soundtrack


----------



## Ace (Sep 2, 2011)

Amazon seems to have it: http://ASIN.cc/9q1DKf


----------



## thieves like us (Sep 2, 2011)

I wouldn't waste your time with amazon unless it's amazon proper. many of the sellers there are strictly middlemen that are sourcing the items from somewhere else and charging you a premium for doing so.

if you don't want to wade through amazon.co.jp, you can try cdjapan.co.jp (which is an english site, based in japan). I've been using them for years for import and vg music and they haven't failed me yet. they package the items extremely well and offer a variety of shipping methods.

the xenoblade OST from them is nearly half the price as the link from the user above from amazon.com
http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/detailview.html?KEY=DERP-10008


----------



## Gahars (Sep 2, 2011)

Purchasing music online? What a delightfully antiquated concept, my good man.


----------



## pkl2007 (Sep 2, 2011)

yeh amazon has it way overpriced thats not inc;uding shipping also i think i might check cdjapan thanks for the link thieves like us


----------

